# What is NOA line 150?



## canadollar (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi folks,

I have an NOA in front of me, but I can't find the actual return.

Please help me remember, what is line 150, total income?

Is it gross income including write-offs and HST?
Gross income including HST but not including write-offs?
Gross income including write-offs but not including HST?
Gross income not including write-offs, nor HST?

Thanks!


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Why not do a little googling for yourself for the T1 General? https://www.canada.ca/content/dam/cra-arc/formspubs/pbg/5006-r/5006-r-fill-17e.pdf


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

The Line numbers on the NOA refer to the Line numbers in the T1. Look it up.
I will not even ask why you "can't find" the actual return.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

I suspect the key point here is that the link provided in post #2 will tell one what makes up line 150, total income .... even if the details of what one filed are not available.


Cheers


----------



## canadollar (Mar 18, 2018)

OhGreatGuru said:


> I will not even ask why you "can't find" the actual return.


Do elaborate on the " " part of your answer.


----------



## canadollar (Mar 18, 2018)

AltaRed said:


> Why not do a little googling for yourself for the T1 General?


Yes, I understand it refers to line 150 in T1, but that still doesn't answer my question.

I guess I just hoped for a quick answer before I had to dig elbows deep in Statement of Business and Professional Activities.


----------



## canadollar (Mar 18, 2018)

Eclectic12 said:


> I suspect the key point here is that the link provided in post #2 will tell one what makes up line 150, total income .... even if the details of what one filed are not available./QUOTE]
> 
> I guess my question was about the details. I figured it by now. Thanks.


----------

